# Things you should know: DX Mefferts 4x4 Clone



## Nuber Cuber (Mar 17, 2009)

So today I finally got my shipment in from DealExtreme, I placed my order almost a full month ago (2/18). That's the first thing you should know about DX, it takes a long time to get the cubes shipped out. Anyway, that's not what I'm here to talk about.

Today when I unpacked the 4x4x4, I could tell it was going to need some work. I could barely apply a U turn finger trick. Then after playing with it for maybe 2 minutes, a red tile fell off. After picking it up again a few minutes later, a orange tile fell off. I could have pasted the tiles back on, but I have some cubesmith stickers that I just ordered for this cube. I knew that I was going to have to replace all of the tiles with stickers. Doesn't seem to hard, right? Wrong..

Here's what I ran across, either:
A. Some tiles will come off just with your fingers
B. Some tiles will require up to 10 minutes of picking at them with a flat head screwdriver

It took me at least 10 minutes to peel off one of the red tiles, and also gave me a cut on my index finger from a screwdriver slip.

Edit: Oh yeah, I also got the 3x3x3 from DX and the transparent Square-1. The 3x3 is amazing, and the square-1 turns nicely too.

Here's a little list of things you will need if you plan on getting your DX clone stickered and working well.
-Lots of time
-Flat head screwdriver
-Eye protection (I've been saved by my glasses 4 times already, these tiles tend to pop off right into your eyes) Think I'm kidding? Don't say I didn't warn you
-Silicon
-Band Aids (You are lucky if you don't end up getting cut at least once by a slipping screwdriver)
-Something to get globs of glue residue off of the cubies.

Also, when you pop off the tiles with a screwdriver, there is no telling where they will go. I will probably end up finding tiles years later scattered across my room, these things fly far.

So the moral of this story is, good luck restickering this thing, it's gonna take a while.

Also, I do no have any ideas on what will be the easiest way to get the glue of the cubies, there is quite a bit that is even hard to scrape off with a screwdriver. Putting stickers on right over this glue will result in an ugly bulge on each sticker. Please post if you have any ideas.

Also, I took off the top layer and sprayed the ball with silicone. It now turns about three times better, but could still use some work. I will probably end up spraying each piece individually if I am putting this much work into it already.

I want to clarify. THIS CUBE WILL BE VERY GOOD. It is just going to take a lot of work. I'm not making this to discourage buyers, I'm just explaining that it will take a lot of work and lubing.


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2009)

Alternatively, for roughly the same price (but having to pay for shipping) you could buy the 'new 4x4' off cube4you, which is exactly the same as the mefferts clone you bought, just stickered, not tiled. Don't believe me? go on the website and you'll find that you can choose a tiled option that looks exactly like the DX mefferts clone.


----------



## Jacco (Mar 17, 2009)

When I ordered some cubes lately at DX I got them within 5 days (perhaps I got lucky because they were shipped with air shipping). I haven't had any problems with their services anyway.

About the tiles, I've got a mefferts 4x4 and I'm thinking of getting the tiles of and restickering it too. Perhaps for the glue using an exacto knife might help?


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Mar 17, 2009)

Jacco said:


> When I ordered some cubes lately at DX I got them within 5 days (perhaps I got lucky because they were shipped with air shipping). I haven't had any problems with their services anyway.
> 
> About the tiles, I've got a mefferts 4x4 and I'm thinking of getting the tiles of and restickering it too. Perhaps for the glue using an exacto knife might help?



Perhaps, I was thinking of something liquid like rubbing alcohol except really strong.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 17, 2009)

I found out using a box cutter like peeling a potato worked the best. I got all my tiles off within 10 minutes.



Also, about the quality of the cube, just lube it a bunch... it will get much better.


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry but this review is very misleading. It took me about 10 minutes to remove all the tiles using a knife (not a stupid screwdriver, oh and I didn't cut myself doing this, just be careful damnit). Also, this cube turns VERY well once it's broken in and well lubed.

I'd definitively recommend this cube. Buy it.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Mar 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I found out using a box cutter like peeling a potato worked the best. I got all my tiles off within 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, about the quality of the cube, just lube it a bunch... it will get much better.



Ima try to find an exacto knife somewhere. And yeah, I lubed it a little and it's already a butt-ton better. I wish there was something I could soak all the cubies in to melt all the glue off though.

Btw. The 3x3 off of DX is pretty amazing.


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 17, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> I wish there was something I could soak all the cubies in to melt all the glue off though.



I used a small knife to scrap the glue.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they sell a stickered version of this. It's what I bought, and it works really well after you lube it. Each time, it gets better. I've used silicon spray, and most recently mefferts lube and it works well. With chrome stickers I still get better times than my ES. It's got pictures of a black ES cube though, which made me think it was what I was buying...

EDIT: I just replaced the stickers with the only regular 4x4 ones I had. Unfortunately, it was a white bright set, so one of the colors is black... Still, after switching the colors, I instantly recieved my first sub-2 time with a 4x4!!! 2:47.56 compared to 3:26.74 with my Eastsheen.


----------



## emay (Mar 19, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> So today I finally got my shipment in from DealExtreme, I placed my order almost a full month ago (2/18). That's the first thing you should know about DX, it takes a long time to get the cubes shipped out. Anyway, that's not what I'm here to talk about.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I also got the 3x3x3 from DX and the transparent Square-1. The 3x3 is amazing, and the square-1 turns nicely too.


my orders arrive more than about 6 weeks using EMS,

BTW
does your transparent Square-1 came with stickers??


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 19, 2009)

lol I bought the tiled 4x4 although I have 2 more mefferts and also the tiled 5x5 xD
hopefully they will be good..


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 19, 2009)

i bought a 2nd one and it's different from the first one i bought, it's likely that yours is like my 2nd. The first was much better, and the tiles on the second have a pattern that isn't seen on the first [although i removed the tiles on the first]

by the way, it took me about 4 seconds to realize that a screwdriver is NOT the best method for removing the tiles. i used an actual razor blade and it worked very nicely. [I didn't need band-aids, haha]


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 19, 2009)

i guess breaking in plus lots of lubing would do good? if it sucks i'd just sell it away...I'd post again when my stuff arrives..and also i think that it is similar to the new tiled c4u one, which has weird patterns on the tiles as well...I guess they are probably from the same factory haha.

EDIT: like this? http://cubeforyou.com/index.php?gOo=goodspic.dwt&goodsid=455


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeap. I was using my mefferts previously but after reading this thread I decided to use my DX clone. I lubed it a lot more and broke it in with many solves, and now it's definitely better, in fact better than my white mefferts especially at cutting corners. It's not as smooth as my mefferts (yet) but mefferts can be too smooth anyway.

I hate the fact that I spend so much $$$ on cubes but in the end it's the cheapest cubes that I like the most


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 19, 2009)

white mefferts ftl! xD my black one cuts corners way better...haha


----------



## franklooi96 (Mar 20, 2009)

So which is better and recommended?
Meffert's, DX Clone or C4Y Clone?


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Mar 21, 2009)

emay said:


> Nuber Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > So today I finally got my shipment in from DealExtreme, I placed my order almost a full month ago (2/18). That's the first thing you should know about DX, it takes a long time to get the cubes shipped out. Anyway, that's not what I'm here to talk about.
> ...



Yes it does


----------



## Crossed (Mar 21, 2009)

My transparent SQ-1 came with super sq-1 stickers.


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I found out using a box cutter like peeling a potato worked the best. I got all my tiles off within 10 minutes.
> ...



Are you talking about the Type C's or the C4Y one?


----------



## jzengg (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm attempting to remove the tiles on my mefferts right now. Some tiles are very easy to remove, but for others I had to really saw underneath it with my razor blade. I would definitely recommend gloves because I've cut myself four times and I'm only 2/6 of the way done. I too would like suggestions for how to remove the excess glue. It is very extensive on pretty much every piece.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> Btw. The 3x3 off of DX is pretty amazing.



I second this.
I bought 3 of the DIY sets off of them (yes, it took a HELL OF A LONG TIME, but it was def. worth it), and when I made the first one, it felt exactly like my Type A, except MUCH less poppy and a lot more susceptible to cut corners (lubed, of course).


----------



## jcuber (Mar 26, 2009)

to get the excess glue off, I CAREFULLY used a dremel to sand it off. You many have to get entire tiles off this way, but it works.


----------



## crispy1337 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got the C4Y clone which I figured was the same as the DX clone and my C4Y clone was amazing to start off with. I love it. I used a little bit of lube just to make some of the side more balanced, but other than not being used to working with a cube this big, it blew my Eastsheen out of the water.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 27, 2009)

omg i feel pissed.
the DX 4x4 is the same as my mefferts except the tiles.
dammit.

this is what I think: they come from the same factory, just different tiles.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this the C4Y clone of the meffert's with stickers?
http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube.html


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 27, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> omg i feel pissed.
> the DX 4x4 is the same as my mefferts except the tiles.
> dammit.
> 
> this is what I think: they come from the same factory, just different tiles.



Same exact core also?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 27, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > omg i feel pissed.
> ...



yea, the internals look exactly the same.
the tiles are different this time though, it seems that the previous batch had mefferts like tiles? or the same ones in fact.
meanwhile i overlubed it so I have to wait for the stupid lube to dry =P then some silicone oil and i'd post again.
i hate these tiles though..


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Mar 31, 2009)

So I just got mine, and it's smooth, it doesn't lock up like my terrible Rubik's brand one does, but is absurdly tight. As in, I can't solve it twice in a row because it hurts my hands. I can just barely turn faces with a finger instead of wristing, but probably average less than 1 TPS on account of how tight it is. 

I know you have to break cubes in before you lube them, otherwise the cubies stop grinding against each other and it doesn't get any more broken in... My question is this -- about how long should I expect it to take before this cube is decent enough to lube? 25 solves? 50 solves? 100 solves? 200 solves?


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 31, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> So I just got mine, and it's smooth, it doesn't lock up like my terrible Rubik's brand one does, but is absurdly tight. As in, I can't solve it twice in a row because it hurts my hands. I can just barely turn faces with a finger instead of wristing, but probably average less than 1 TPS on account of how tight it is.
> 
> I know you have to break cubes in before you lube them, otherwise the cubies stop grinding against each other and it doesn't get any more broken in... My question is this -- about how long should I expect it to take before this cube is decent enough to lube? 25 solves? 50 solves? 100 solves? 200 solves?



If it's anything like the c4y 9.99 4x4, put lube in immediately; it helps. I got my first sub-minute within the first 10 solves after lubing (former record: 1:06.xx)!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 31, 2009)

I didn't want to make a new thread for this, so sorry if I am hijacking your thread. However, this is related to the subject of 4x4s, so I'll post it here.

Has anyone made a video comparing the real $18 Meffert's and the $9.90 DealExtreme 4x4 Meffert's clone? I tried searching Youtube using various key words but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## siphuyoda (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if it'll work, but I've used GooGone on various things where I have to peel the store's price tag stickers off of. Those things always leaves a sticky residue and GooGone removes that easily. It might work with the glue for the 4x4


----------



## ozricus (May 9, 2009)

So, if I wanted to get a 4x4 that's a good as a Mefferts or Meffert's clone but without the tiles, which one should I buy on DX ?

I see two choices:

(I'm looking for a black plastic one)

4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube - $7.86
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18533

Quality Smooth Speed-Cube 4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube - $12.90
(This looks like it might be a ES by the size and picture, but it doesn't say)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18534

I use Goof Off for old glue that's left behind after removing stickers ($7 at Home Depot)

There is a video for comparing 4x4x4's:
Comparison of all 4 Types of 4x4 Cube: Rubik's Eastsheen, Meffert's and Cleffert's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPeVpB97oQU


----------

